# What do You Wear to Bed?



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Saw the bra thread, and it sparked my curiosity.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

When it's cold usually kneesocks and panties. I hate wearing clothes to sleep, but sometimes when I'm too tired or too lazy I'll sleep with whatever I wear that day. *shrugs*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:um

Nothing.

If the big earthquake we are supposed to get hits while I am sleeping I am so screwed.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Nothing too. Clothing is so uncomfortable.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

A t-shirt, and either short shorts or nothing. I move around so much in my sleep it's uncomfortable having anything on my legs.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Poll is up


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

pajamas.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Nothing


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I wanted to say something awesome like a Siberian tiger skin but I would be lying - so I went with T-shirt and shorts.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I just wear boxer-briefs and that's it.

Sometimes not even that when it's especially hot.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Buttass neked  lol But since it got cold, boxers and a t-shirt


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Summer: Bra, panties and t-shirt
Winter: Bra, panties, pajamas


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

mix between

- night dress
- fluffy p.j's
- jammy bottoms and a t-shirt
- string top and underwear

Depends on the time of year and sometimes I am to lazy to change at all


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Long sleeved shirt and warm stockings in the winter. And of course underwear.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

usually nothing. i toss and turn so much at night, and its really aggravating to have my clothes all bundled up due to the constant movement, so i just say eff it even when it's cold and go nekkid! 

oh, but if it's that time of the month i WILL wear panties.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Canucklehead said:


> Saw the bra thread, and it sparked my curiosity.


I'm wondering about the girls who are wearing a bra to bed. I assumed bras were only worn to bed on TV where breasts can't be shown in such scenes.

I'm not at all clear why breasts need support when laying down, so perhaps girls could explain this mystery.

You didn't divide this poll by gender, so any guys who wear bras can chime in and explain that far greater mystery to me as well.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

just panties, on my head.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Boxers unless I lay down for just a second and fall asleep fully clothed.
It's annoying when you wake up with your pants now somehow on backwards :con


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweatpants and a t shirt


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

When it's warm: Boxers and t-shirt - sometimes one or the other.
When it's cold: t-shirt + long sleeve shirt, pyjama bottoms, knee high bed socks. Yeah... I like to be warm. :b


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

People wear bras to bed?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just wear whatever I'm wearing that day. I don't get why you have to switch to pajamas if you're just going to change your clothes anyway the next day. And taking off your clothes seems like too much work to go to sleep. I mean yeah if it's hot I'll take some off but not every night.


Also, I'm offended there isn't an option for people who wear their regular clothes to bed.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Socks,boxers and t shirt.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Charmander said:


> People wear bras to bed?


Only the women I hope.....


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Also, I'm offended there isn't an option for people who wear their regular clothes to bed.


There is


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> There is


Oh silly me. Now ah feel embarrassed.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i voted for pijamas but in the summer i usualy sleep naked.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I usually wear nothing but my boxers, I find it really hard to get comfortable in bed if I'm wearing something like pajamas.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Boxers all year round.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Full body combat armor because you have to be prepared, you never know what will happen during the night. Um, just panties I guess. I usually keep a bathrobe close by in case my house catches on fire.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

If it's really hot I wear a shorts + T-shirt, but usually pajama pants + T-shirt. Nothing worse than getting out of the warm bed in the morning only to get your legs frozen off by a cool breeze.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Just my special sock.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Where's the option for sweatpants? Or would that option fall under the fully clothed category? I own a ton of sweat pants and yoga pants for athletics and I just throw on a clean pair plus a t-shirt/sweatshirt when I go to bed. I don't see the need to waste my money on conventional pajamas when I have a ton of super comfy clothes sitting around. And my house is kept way too cold for me to be comfortable sleeping in anything less.

This thread reminds me of a Snap Judgement podcast I heard the other day in which this one guy slept naked in his hotel room and then, while sleep walking, found himself locked out of his room with nothing on. He started wandering the halls in hopes of running into someone who would give him a towel and help him out but ended up getting reported to hotel security by a ton of people :teeth

I never slept naked in a hotel room before but now I definitely am going to avoid it, as I sleepwalk on occasion.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweats & a t-shirt, usually a concert shirt... Shorts in the summer. Maybe a sport bra in place of shirt. 
I'm always afraid something will happen in the middle of the night, & I'll need to react fast. Don't want to be naked for that.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Boxers, sometimes with a shirt.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

If it's really cold, I wear pajamas or a (I feel ridiculous saying this word) tracksuit. Otherwise nothing. I get too toasty.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like to wear as little as possible, sometimes naked:blush


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Just an old shirt and shorts.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

a body suit made from the skin of my victims.

For real boxers and a t-shirt. Can't sleep any other way.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Used to sleep in the nude but now that there's a child in the house I sleep with shorts and a shirt. I miss sleeping in the nude.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I just wear whatever I'm wearing that day. I don't get why you have to switch to pajamas if you're just going to change your clothes anyway the next day.


I find most regular clothes too uncomfortable to sleep in. Also pants and long sleeve shirts get too hot. If I'm cold I'd rather just use a lot of warm blankets..that way I can throw them off if I get hot.
I wear an oversized t-shirt and sometimes pajama shorts.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Gym shorts and a t-shirt during the warmer months, but now that its colder I wear sweat pants with a t-shirt and hoodie.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

a t shirt and shorts


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to sleep in the buff while I was single and living alone. These days I sleep fully clothed.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

usually panties because i'm too lazy to put anything on after taking off regular clothes. now that it's getting colder I sometimes wear pajamas.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Boxers/briefs and a shirt. Sometimes without the shirt, or sometimes I'm lazy and just sleep fully clothed.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Banana hammock, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just my millenniummanliness and a smile.

:lol GOTCHA!

I wear a T-shirt and shorts.....year round, even in the winter.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

construction hat and lime-green crocs. That is all.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

*A suit, tie, and fedora. I'm a classy and respectable gentleman and I'm old fashioned.*


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Most of the time it's athletic shorts. I don't like sleeping naked.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

underwear and a loose tank top. no bra. I won't wear pajamas or a shirt unless it's cold. I do worry about what would happen if we had a big earthquake while I was sleeping.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

This is a question that creepers usually ask.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

In the winter I wear pajamas as they're comfy and warm. In the summer when it's warm, I just sleep in my underwear.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

nada, unless it's cold, then anything goes. I've worn a parka and woolly socks to bed before.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Nothing, whether it's cold or not. In fact, the colder the better. Fooking love cold nights. I'm weird like that.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

nothing


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

shirt, briefs--depending on the weather--and a cat.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish I could wear nothing but well, parents... So I wear this! 










However in summer/spring I wear just a t-shirt and shorts or something.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Charmander said:


> People wear bras to bed?


I've never done it. Just underwear for me. :um


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Just an oversized t-shirt and panties in the summer. I add pajama pants in the winter.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

In the summer,bubble wrap. In the winter,thermal underwear and a coonskin hat.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Pajamas pants + t-shirt


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Got many like this. All year round comfy, unfeminine, grandma-like awesomeness!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

pajamas for most of the year, and an oversized t-shirt and panties in the summer. if it's really hot, i ditch the shirt.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pajamas. Anything I don't wear during the day is pajamas. So old shirts, old gym-like shorts, over-sized t-shirts.... I have a few actual 'pajama' pieces such as sweat pants and shirts. It's all mix and match kinda stuff depending on the weather.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> pajamas for most of the year, and an oversized t-shirt and panties in the summer. if it's really hot, i ditch the shirt.


Then I guess you're shirtless all year long?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Pajamas. Anything I don't wear during the day is pajamas. So old shirts, old gym-like shorts, over-sized t-shirts.... I have a few actual 'pajama' pieces such as sweat pants and shirts. It's all mix and match kinda stuff depending on the weather.


Same


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm autistic and very sensitive to clothing textures so I wear as little as possible when I'm at home (that way I don't get oversensory issues when I must wear clothing, such as in public.) Usually just panties and nothing else. However if it gets really cold at night I will wear a pair of pajamas. But it has to have dipped below 40 degrees F inside the house.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The one I was going to vote for has no votes and now I feel awkward about voting for it because I think I'm the only one who does that. >_<


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

my wife


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> The one I was going to vote for has no votes and now I feel awkward about voting for it because I think I'm the only one who does that. >_<


Socks only?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I used to wear a bra to bed every night when I was younger, but I never do now unless I'm staying over at a friend's house. When it's warm I usually just wear a tank top and underwear, and when it's cold I like to wear a sweater and underwear or leggings.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

nothing, i sleep nekked


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I live with family, so shorts and a tee.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

heyJude said:


> I live with family, so shorts and a tee.


Is this your way of saying that if your family weren't around you'd sleep buck neked or at the very least topless in a g-string, tanga or thong? (thanks to the person who posted the types of women's underwear chart in some other thread)

Don't mind me, it's late.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pajamas here~ I have tons of them O_O


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I sleep usually in panties and a tee. But it also depends on the weather. If it's too hot which it is always here in Texas. I tend to go to bed naked. 

But when ever we get a cold snap. I'l wear pj's to bed. 

Right now I tend to go to bed in an over size shirt and no underoos


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

falling down said:


> Is this your way of saying that if your family weren't around you'd sleep buck neked or at the very least topless in a g-string, tanga or thong? (thanks to the person who posted the types of women's underwear chart in some other thread)
> 
> Don't mind me, it's late.


Yeah, I'd probably sleep with a lot less if I lived on my own. Lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Yeah, I'd probably sleep with a lot less if I lived on my own. Lol


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Lmao xD


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Nothing worse than tight boxers in bed, so uncomfortable.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Summer: tank top + panties
Winter: tank top + sweatpants + socks


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Charmander said:


> People wear bras to bed?


I find that extremely uncomfortable! I can't even take a nap with my bra on...


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I wear like heavy duty snuggly pajamas, even if its peak of summer. I must have my snuggly jammies!! 

....yah


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

nothing at all i sleep naked


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Nothing or panties only


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Oversized T-Shirt, Shorts, Bra, & Panties.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

depends, right now it's a sleeveless t-shirt and pyjama bottoms, and a dressing gown, which i usually take off at some point in my sleep (the dressing gown that is), do other females seriously wear a bra to bed? I love not having to wear one at night, i find going bra-less so liberating, lol.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

In the summer and spring time, I sleep naked but during the cold weather, it's winter pajama pants, fuzzy socks, and long sleeved shirts.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

boxers and a tank top


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

If I wore nothing to bed I would turn into an ice cube


----------

